# Corn Palace



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mitchell, SD....been there.

Regards. Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/meet-the-one-farmer-who-grows-for-south-dakotas-famous-corn-palace--NAA-betsy-jibben/


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Yep, Wall Drug and the Corn Palace are pretty much the highlights of IH 90 in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Its not the most exciting tourist attraction, but really is a-maizing

I spent my senior year of college in Mitchell playing basketball, we played our home games at the corn palace. It was a fun place to play, not much else to do so a lot of people come out for the games. Really enjoyed my time in Mitchell.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike120 said:


> Yep, Wall Drug and the Corn Palace are pretty much the highlights of IH 90 in that neck of the woods.


Cabellas also.plenty of other tourist traps along I-90 in SD


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Going to Mitchell and want a good steak go to the Cattlemans Club.They grow there own beef.Very good.Or Chef Louis is another good steak house.

There's a good Mexican place also,I forget the name but a couple blocks N of I-90 on W side.Very good and reasonable.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Cabellas also.plenty of other tourist traps along I-90 in SD


 Heck Cabella's is everywhere. Last time I was in your neck of the woods, coming up 35 I think the Cabella's in Owatonna was the first big building I saw in MN. Saw lots of tourist traps on I-90 is SD, I just didn't stop at them. Wall Drug was a must, because I remembered seeing the bumper stickers as a kid. The Corn Palace was a one-of-a-kind and quite interesting.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike120 said:


> Heck Cabella's is everywhere. Last time I was in your neck of the woods, coming up 35 I think the Cabella's in Owatonna was the first big building I saw in MN. Saw lots of tourist traps on I-90 is SD, I just didn't stop at them. Wall Drug was a must, because I remembered seeing the bumper stickers as a kid. The Corn Palace was a one-of-a-kind and quite interesting.


And if you stop at Owatonna Cabellas a good steak at the Timber Lodge next to it.

Al's Oasis by Chamberlin is a good place for a pit stop and have pie,they must have 30 kinds.Applepie with cinnamin ice cream for me.1/2 way to the black hills for me.

Then get to Wall Drug and 5 cent coffee and more pie.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> And if you stop at Owatonna Cabellas a good steak at the Timber Lodge next to it.
> 
> Al's Oasis by Chamberlin is a good place for a pit stop and have pie,they must have 30 kinds.Applepie with cinnamin ice cream for me.1/2 way to the black hills for me.
> 
> Then get to Wall Drug and 5 cent coffee and more pie.


Cy, I have been to the Cabelas in Owatonna on my way to Canada one time and bought some walkie/talkies....and amazing enough, I have been to Al's at Chamberlin, SD heading out to Wyoming one time.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Before the "new" Cabelas in Rogers, Owatanna was a destination. If you ever go there, Allmans in Morristown is not far away. Not sure I have seen that many guns in one store since. Quite the inventory.


----------

